# sailboat charter - long island or westchester, ny



## 10nisbum (Jun 22, 2012)

we're looking to charter a sailboat with captain for 2 to 3 hours, leaving from freeport, port washington, or westchester, ny.

we will be 6 adults and 4 children(ages 4 to 7)

we are looking for a sunday sunset charter anytime this summer.

feel free to e-mail me at [email protected].

thanks


----------

